# M C ' S • A D O P T • S H O P  [ O P E N ] New adopts!



## MC4pros (Mar 30, 2015)

Ⓜ Ⓒ ' Ⓢ • Ⓐ Ⓓ Ⓞ Ⓟ Ⓣ • Ⓢ Ⓗ Ⓞ Ⓟ 













*Adopt #1:* 150 BTB
*Adopt #2:* 350 BTB
*Adopt #3*: 250 BTB

- Please credit me.
- *Will negotiate.*
- Send me the bells first.
- Please do *not* be rude.
- Friendly chit - chat allowed!​


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 30, 2015)

hi! just wanted to let you know that i can't see any of the adopts~


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 30, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> hi! just wanted to let you know that i can't see any of the adopts~



Fixed. Thanks for letting me know. : )


----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 30, 2015)

I'll bid 100 tbt for the third one


----------



## Emzy (Mar 30, 2015)

Good luck on these cuties c:


----------



## Keitara (Mar 30, 2015)

oh no I want the first ;-;
 I really like these kinds of styles! The hair-do is so unique and cute!
but I have debts I have to pay back first, can't spend any TBT >-<
why am I so extremly broke...

I hope someone nice can adopt it! c:


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 30, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> I'll bid 100 tbt for the third one



Yay, ty! : )



Emzy said:


> Good luck on these cuties c:



Thank you! <3



Keitara said:


> oh no I want the first ;-;
> I really like these kinds of styles! The hair-do is so unique and cute!
> but I have debts I have to pay back first, can't spend any TBT >-<
> why am I so extremly broke...
> ...



OMG *dies* Godtara wants my art! ;o; I'll make you a free adopt!


----------



## Keitara (Mar 30, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Yay, ty! : )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG why *cries *sobs
but but I'll feel even more indebted ;-;
and I'm not sure if it's fair for the other people?
seriously you are too nice to me ;__;

I made my mind up. I'm gonna decide on my slots now.


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 30, 2015)

Keitara said:


> OMG why *cries *sobs
> but but I'll feel even more indebted ;-;
> and I'm not sure if it's fair for the other people?
> seriously you are too nice to me ;__;
> ...


I don't wanna hear it. ; ) I'll make you some crappy art. I know you're just saying that to make me feel better, but I'm MC4crap and I'll stay that way forever. ;;


----------



## Keitara (Mar 30, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> I don't wanna hear it. ; ) I'll make you some crappy art. I know you're just saying that to make me feel better, but I'm MC4crap and I'll stay that way forever. ;;



I'll make YOU some crappy art. But this will need a bit of time ;_;
whuut you are the one who's saying stuff to make me feel better, literally all people I talk with do that DX
because TBT is the birthplace of angelsss, so you are an angel toooo


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 30, 2015)

Keitara said:


> I'll make YOU some crappy art. But this will need a bit of time ;_;
> whuut you are the one who's saying stuff to make me feel better, literally all people I talk with do that DX
> because TBT is the birthplace of angelsss, so you are an angel toooo



I think I'm _literally_ about to have a heart attack. I'd be honored to have your not crappy art!

If I'm an angel, I'd still be under you, Godtara, but I'm just plain old MC4crap.


----------



## Keitara (Mar 30, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> I think I'm _literally_ about to have a heart attack. I'd be honored to have your not crappy art!
> 
> If I'm an angel, I'd still be under you, Godtara, but I'm just plain old MC4crap.



No no no.
You are both a god and an angel and you only use a golden toilet with diamonds on it.
Do I need to show you the proof again?
You can't deny your family tree, the truth is written in the holy and only book of TBT's God Family Tree.


----------



## toastia (Mar 30, 2015)

if keitara still wants one I'll SB for her


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 31, 2015)

toastia said:


> if keitara still wants one I'll SB for her



Omg, so sweet of you! <3 Bid added on the original post~ : )


----------



## Keitara (Mar 31, 2015)

toastia said:


> if keitara still wants one I'll SB for her



OMG PEOPLEEEEE 
WILL YOU STOP THIS ALREADYYYYYY
;_____;
seriously you guys are too kind to me. I don't deserve this!! :c


----------



## doveling (Mar 31, 2015)

ahh these are adorable ~~


----------



## Allycat (Mar 31, 2015)

*THESE ARE SO CUTE!*


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 31, 2015)

Keitara said:


> OMG PEOPLEEEEE
> WILL YOU STOP THIS ALREADYYYYYY
> ;_____;
> seriously you guys are too kind to me. I don't deserve this!! :c




You deserve the best < 



poppet said:


> ahh these are adorable ~~





Allycat said:


> *THESE ARE SO CUTE!*



Thank you both!! <33


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 31, 2015)

I lowered the *minimum increments* to *30 bells*. : )


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 1, 2015)

bump~~


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 1, 2015)

Give these adopts an owner, guys! : )


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 1, 2015)

CURRENT BIDS:

ADOPTABLE 1: 100 BTB

ADOPTABLE 2: 0 BTB

ADOPTABLE 3: 100 BTB​


----------



## Finnian (Apr 1, 2015)

i bid on adoptable 2 sb please


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 1, 2015)

Finnian said:


> i bid on adoptable 2 sb please



ty bb <33!! you're so sweet *hugs*


----------



## Finnian (Apr 1, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> ty bb <33!! you're so sweet *hugs*



im naming him tito taco shell
jk
probably naming him Arthur or george


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 1, 2015)

Finnian said:


> im naming him tito taco shell
> jk
> probably naming him Arthur or george



name him whatever you want to! I made him look so ugly that he should literally be named crap.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 1, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> name him whatever you want to! I made him look so ugly that he should literally be named crap.



i do not bid on ugly characters take that back he is my bae now


----------



## Keitara (Apr 1, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> name him whatever you want to! I made him look so ugly that he should literally be named crap.



/slaps
not trueeeeeeeeee
he looks really cute, all your adopts look cute, your art is cute YOU ARE CUTE THEEE WORLD IS CUTE GET THIS IN YOUR HEAD c:


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 2, 2015)

You guys ! <33


----------



## inkling (Apr 2, 2015)

130 for #3 pls


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 2, 2015)

inkling said:


> 130 for #3 pls



Sure! C:


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 2, 2015)

Man these are really cute.... how have I never noticed before? :O


----------



## Finnian (Apr 2, 2015)

tito taco meat is mine


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 2, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> Man these are really cute.... how have I never noticed before? :O



Thank you!! It gets buried in all the beautiful art here on tbt. 



Finnian said:


> tito taco meat is mine



xD ugh, I love that name. <3


----------



## Finnian (Apr 2, 2015)

wait is some ***** trying ot steal my tito?
130tbt.

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh it's that **** finnian.
what a *****.
160tbt


----------



## roroselle (Apr 2, 2015)

omg what cuties<3
good job mc :3


----------



## inkling (Apr 2, 2015)

Finnian said:


> wait is some ***** trying ot steal my tito?
> 130tbt.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Wait... Are we bidding on the same adoptable..the cutie kitty girl? If thats the case I must save her from that ugly name!

190 for #3!


----------



## Keitara (Apr 2, 2015)

inkling said:


> Wait... Are we bidding on the same adoptable..the cutie kitty girl? If thats the case I must save her from that ugly name!
> 
> 190 for #3!



If I understood it right, Finnian is bidding on the boy (#2)

good thing nobody bids for #1 because I don't have much more money to spare DX


----------



## inkling (Apr 2, 2015)

oops I'm confused. I don't think we're bidding on the same one! I think that's a good name for #2, lol.

Whatever I'll still bid 190 just in case!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keitara said:


> If I understood it right, Finnian is bidding on the boy (#2)
> 
> good thing nobody bids for #1 because I don't have much more money to spare DX



Yes, I just realized that, thanks! And I'm in the same boat as you...


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 2, 2015)

Finnian said:


> wait is some ***** trying ot steal my tito?
> 130tbt.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



omg, fin, you're so sweet <3



roroselle said:


> omg what cuties<3
> good job mc :3



Thanks! :3



Keitara said:


> If I understood it right, Finnian is bidding on the boy (#2)
> 
> good thing nobody bids for #1 because I don't have much more money to spare DX



Yup~
I don't think anyone likes #1. XD



inkling said:


> oops I'm confused. I don't think we're bidding on the same one! I think that's a good name for #2, lol.
> 
> Whatever I'll still bid 190 just in case!
> 
> ...


----------



## Finnian (Apr 2, 2015)

lol i was bidding on the boy and i was bidding against myself lol


----------



## inkling (Apr 2, 2015)

I love #1! I had a difficult time deciding between #1 and #2


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 2, 2015)

Finnian said:


> lol i was bidding on the boy and i was bidding against myself lol



lol XD 

take your bids back he's not worth it


----------



## inkling (Apr 2, 2015)

Finnian said:


> lol i was bidding on the boy and i was bidding against myself lol



Now I understand! And I also bid against myself as well due to my confusion...lolz


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 2, 2015)

inkling said:


> I love #1! I had a difficult time deciding between #1 and #2



Thank you! >w<


----------



## Keitara (Apr 2, 2015)

inkling said:


> I love #1! I had a difficult time deciding between #1 and #2



pointless blabbering


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 2, 2015)

Keitara said:


> I love #1 too!
> I even found a way how to include her in my oc's story. I DEFINITELY need her now.
> I'll name her Lurinari and make her the "forest spirit" yes yes I'm gonna do it
> so nobody bid on her please >-<
> ...



omg, that a perfect name :O!!
You are willing to bid with your beautiful art and collectables, too. 
psst, I can reserve her for you.


----------



## Keitara (Apr 2, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> omg, that a perfect name :O!!
> You are willing to bid with your beautiful art and collectables, too.
> psst, I can reserve her for you.



dumbidum


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 2, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Could it be that you mistake beautiful with crappy? ;D
> EH YOU CAN oh right... wait a sec
> now it's right. so, you can reserve her??! But I thought this is an auction?? O-O how does this work DX



I mean I can hold her for you until a certain date. Once your reservation is gone and the end date is near, I can allow other people to bid on her if they wish to. The thing is, you have to have enough bells by the time the reservation ends so you can outbid people. So I basically give you time to collect bells/collectables to bid.
 I'd give her to you, but I think people are gonna start bidding for her soon. ;;


----------



## Keitara (Apr 2, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> I mean I can hold her for you until a certain date. Once your reservation is gone and the end date is near, I can allow other people to bid on her if they wish to. The thing is, you have to have enough bells by the time the reservation ends so you can outbid people. So I basically give you time to collect bells/collectables to bid.
> I'd give her to you, but I think people are gonna start bidding for her soon. ;;



dabbadoob


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 2, 2015)

Keitara said:


> oh that sounds very nice, but isn't it kinda unfair for the other bidders?
> Ahhh I'm not sure about this ;-;
> For how long would you reserve her for me?
> The thing is that I don't have a steady income for TBT... I can just hope that Amilee will tip me a bit when I'm ready with her request :/
> ...



alright. ;-; I can make you an adoptable just like #1, except different colors or animal, idk. She can be Lurinari. c:


----------



## Keitara (Apr 2, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> alright. ;-; I can make you an adoptable just like #1, except different colors or animal, idk. She can be Lurinari. c:



 censorrrr


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 2, 2015)

Keitara said:


> I'm so thankful for your offer, but that doesn't feel right. This wouldn't be Lurinari anymore ;-;
> It's my fault for giving things names and background stories even though I'm not even the owner. Please don't worry anymore. You're too kind, mc4god.



well, you still have the highest bid, so don't feel discouraged. c: I really like the ideas you have and you don't have to be sorry at all, Godtara! <3 

IDK, I'm thinking of making one just like #1, but a bunny, would that suffice, Godtara??


----------



## Keitara (Apr 2, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> well, you still have the highest bid, so don't feel discouraged. c: I really like the ideas you have and you don't have to be sorry at all, Godtara! <3
> 
> IDK, I'm thinking of making one just like #1, but a bunny, would that suffice, Godtara??



censored too


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 2, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Well, thanks to god-toastia
> But the bidders will hunt the adopt down shortly before the auctions end.
> You again. I told ya, you're too kind ;___;
> 
> ...



just look at the bright side lol <3

No, just one for you. : )
If my art sold like hot bananas, I think people would've moved past the SB, lol.


----------



## Keitara (Apr 2, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> just look at the bright side lol <3
> 
> No, just one for you. : )
> If my art sold like hot bananas, I think people would've moved past the SB, lol.



censored~~


----------



## inkling (Apr 2, 2015)

Keitara said:


> oh that sounds very nice, but isn't it kinda unfair for the other bidders?
> Ahhh I'm not sure about this ;-;
> For how long would you reserve her for me?
> The thing is that I don't have a steady income for TBT... I can just hope that Amilee will tip me a bit when I'm ready with her request :/
> ...



This just made me so sad :*(


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 2, 2015)

ahh keitara's backstory for #1 is so cute!! i'll donate 30 tbt (an increment) to her cause- i know it's not enough but i'm trying to save up to get more art! if i make more tbt from cycling i'll try to donate more! i guess you can add 30 to her bid and i'll send it if she wins?? hopefully this is allowed haha


----------



## Finnian (Apr 2, 2015)

lol ill pay 1000tbt to just buy her for keitara rn??


----------



## Keitara (Apr 2, 2015)

omg I really should just shut up.. I'm gonna edit my posts, I don't wanna make anybody feel sad or pity me..
guys, don't do these nice things for me!
I'm really thankful ;__; but I really don't deserve this at all
I'll just leave this thread


----------



## pillow bunny (Apr 2, 2015)

I'll contribute 175 tbt to buying Lurinari for Keitara!


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 3, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> ahh keitara's backstory for #1 is so cute!! i'll donate 30 tbt (an increment) to her cause- i know it's not enough but i'm trying to save up to get more art! if i make more tbt from cycling i'll try to donate more! i guess you can add 30 to her bid and i'll send it if she wins?? hopefully this is allowed haha





Finnian said:


> lol ill pay 1000tbt to just buy her for keitara rn??





Keitara said:


> omg I really should just shut up.. I'm gonna edit my posts, I don't wanna make anybody feel sad or pity me..
> guys, don't do these nice things for me!
> I'm really thankful ;__; but I really don't deserve this at all
> I'll just leave this thread





pillow bunny said:


> I'll contribute 175 tbt to buying Lurinari for Keitara!



You guys are so sweet~ <33 I'll add the bids asap! 

You deserve it, Godtara!


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 3, 2015)

I made a base for adopts! I'm excited to use it for the next batch! : )

Also, thank you to everyone for contributing to help Godtara get Lurinari! <33 It means a lot to me!


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 3, 2015)

Bump~


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 3, 2015)

Ohmigosh your art is so cute I agree with Keitara (Godtara) that you should be called Mc4God, you both have amazing art!


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 3, 2015)

*Evee said:


> Ohmigosh your art is so cute I agree with Keitara (Godtara) that you should be called Mc4God, you both have amazing art!



Thank you, but I'm still MC4crap. :'D


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 3, 2015)

I hate the use of bases. It's like cheating.  I'm sorry if this comes off as rude, but the ocs are really cute. It's just..the fact that you use a base really turns me off. (Even if it's a free to use base..) I mean someone else drew it. I don't know it just rubs me wrong. 
I really like the one that looks like rosy. I would bid..but the whole you know base thing. It..I'm sorry. It's not to you in general. It's just...no I'm sorry..I have had that rant in me for so long. I'm sorry ://


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 3, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> I hate the use of bases. It's like cheating.  I'm sorry if this comes off as rude, but the ocs are really cute. It's just..the fact that you use a base really turns me off. (Even if it's a free to use base..) I mean someone else drew it. I don't know it just rubs me wrong.
> I really like the one that looks like rosy. I would bid..but the whole you know base thing. It..I'm sorry. It's not to you in general. It's just...no I'm sorry..I have had that rant in me for so long. I'm sorry ://



I think I've already said this, but that was only temp. I made a new base to use anyway. It really wasn't necessary to say that since you didn't want to bid. I didn't steal the base and I gave credit so there's really no problem with it. It's not really cheating, either. Please keep comments like that to yourself or PM/VM me. Sorry for if it came across as rude~


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 4, 2015)

bump~~


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 4, 2015)

C u r r e n t • B i d s

#1:
100 by toastia for Godtara
130 by cheezyfries for Godtara
175 by pillow bunny for Godtara
1,000 by Finnian for Godtara

#2:
160 by Finnian

#3:
190 by inkling​


----------



## Keitara (Apr 4, 2015)

I got a big donation from the lovely Deerui and I think I have enough TBT stocked up now, thanks to her!! I'll never forget Deerui 

Please everyone, take back your donations. 
I'm really thankful, Finnian! Pillow bunny! Cheesyfries!!! You are too nice!!!!!!
I don't know how to make up to you guys... the only thing I can think of is giving you guys a slot in my art thread, feel free to  request there! ;__;
And I'm thankful to Toastia too of course, but she is on hiatus... please take her bid off, too.
Honestly, you guys are angels, gods!!! I don't deserve all your support. I don't even know anymore how to express my gratitude!! How can I make up??? Please tell me ;-;

Mc4god, when you took off all donation biddings, I'll bid 200 TBT!


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 4, 2015)

Keitara said:


> I got a big donation from the lovely Deerui and I think I have enough TBT stocked up now, thanks to her!! I'll never forget Deerui
> 
> Please everyone, take back your donations.
> I'm really thankful, Finnian! Pillow bunny! Cheesyfries!!! You are too nice!!!!!!
> ...



OMG, that's great!!~  You want me to leave you at sb?


----------



## Keitara (Apr 4, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> OMG, that's great!!~  You want me to leave you at sb?



no no, it's 200 TBT c:


----------



## pillow bunny (Apr 4, 2015)

Godtara deserves to get her adoptable for free, so I'll outbid her with 230 TBT!


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 4, 2015)

Omg ;-; you guys are so sweet <3
Adding pillow bunny's bid on the op~


----------



## Keitara (Apr 4, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> Godtara deserves to get her adoptable for free, so I'll outbid her with 230 TBT!



eeeeeeeeee 
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh
no no no this it too nice!!
this.. you are going way too far ;___;
Thank you sooo much, but Keitara wants to stand on her own crappy legs and wants once in her life to buy something without anyone helping her >--<


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 7, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Finnian (Apr 7, 2015)

ahh good. tito taco meat is still mine.


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 7, 2015)

Finnian said:


> ahh good. tito taco meat is still mine.



yes~ 
Tito taco meat is yours forever.  ;D


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 8, 2015)

bumpp


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 8, 2015)

Tito Taco Meat is now Finnian's bae forever~


----------



## Keitara (Apr 8, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Tito Taco Meat is now Finnian's bae forever~



o-o what happened to tito taco meat? Did Finnian steal him?


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 8, 2015)

Keitara said:


> o-o what happened to tito taco meat? Did Finnian steal him?



He belongs to Fin bby now. We did a . . uhh . . semi - art trade?? xD


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 8, 2015)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 8, 2015)

extended end date~


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 9, 2015)

Bump


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 10, 2015)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 10, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Amilee (Apr 10, 2015)

220tbt for number 2 c:


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 10, 2015)

280 tbt for adopt 2 :3


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 10, 2015)

*Evee said:


> 280 tbt for adopt 2 :3



Bid added on the OP~


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 10, 2015)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 11, 2015)

Bump


----------



## pillow bunny (Apr 11, 2015)

I thought the end dates for all these were the 10th?

oh well I need some time to get 230 bells anyways


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 11, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> I thought the end dates for all these were the 10th?
> 
> oh well I need some time to get 230 bells anyways



It's the 15th. : ) I decided to extend it.

Wait. If you don't have enough bells to bid, then why bid in the first place? If I didn't extend it, you would've had to give me the bells asap anyways.


----------



## pillow bunny (Apr 11, 2015)

I had 400 bells but then I gave them away bc I was going to quit but then I changed my mind after like half an hour and I also forgot about this thread oops

brb spamming random threads


----------



## Amilee (Apr 11, 2015)

310tbt for adopt 2 c:


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 11, 2015)

Amilee said:


> 310tbt for adopt 2 c:



Adding bid on the op~


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 11, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> I had 400 bells but then I gave them away bc I was going to quit but then I changed my mind after like half an hour and I also forgot about this thread oops
> 
> brb spamming random threads



I'm willing to extend the date.


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 12, 2015)

Bump


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 13, 2015)

ENDS IN 30 MINUTES!


----------



## Naiad (Apr 13, 2015)

350 on #2


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 13, 2015)

N i c o said:


> 350 on #2



Ty! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

- ENDED - 

Will update with new adopts ASAP. No bidding this time! : )


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 13, 2015)

~ NEW ADOPTS ~​


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 13, 2015)

awe #2 is so cute >.< if only i wasn't saving up!


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 13, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> awe #2 is so cute >.< if only i wasn't saving up!



I am willing to negotiate! : )


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 14, 2015)

Bump


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 15, 2015)

Bump


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 18, 2015)

Bump


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 18, 2015)

Aw, #2 is so cute!~


----------



## pillow bunny (Apr 18, 2015)

is it possible to adopt the bunny beside #2 but not the actual adopt?


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 19, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> Aw, #2 is so cute!~



Thank you!



pillow bunny said:


> is it possible to adopt the bunny beside #2 but not the actual adopt?


 No, sorry!


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 24, 2015)

bump


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 24, 2015)

Your art is super cute but I can't help but notice that they seem to be sticking a finger out...


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 25, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> Your art is super cute but I can't help but notice that they seem to be sticking a finger out...



Thanks~ <3
It's not sticking out. The hands are in a relaxed position. : )


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 25, 2015)

Ahhhh....so tempted by #2 and her little bunny friend.  Are those wings?  She's so adorable!


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 25, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> Ahhhh....so tempted by #2 and her little bunny friend.  Are those wings?  She's so adorable!



urges you... ;D

yes, those are wings.  Thank you~ <3


----------



## abelsister (Apr 25, 2015)

Will definitely be getting some art from you once I get a ref sheet together


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 25, 2015)

abelsister said:


> Will definitely be getting some art from you once I get a ref sheet together



Ah, this is not a commission shop! ^^ 
It's for adoptables! You can pay me bells and I'll give you an adoptable, which is like an OC for you. ^^
However, if you're interested in commissions, please VM/PM me! : )


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 27, 2015)

Bump


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 29, 2015)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (May 2, 2015)

bump


----------



## Keitara (May 2, 2015)

huehuehue I've found you on paigeeworld
*stalk mode on*
I totally love the traditional drawing of Lurinari you have there!!


----------



## MC4pros (May 2, 2015)

Keitara said:


> huehuehue I've found you on paigeeworld
> *stalk mode on*
> I totally love the traditional drawing of Lurinari you have there!!



omg xD 

ahh, thanks! o//o <3


----------

